# Beurteilt mich...macht mich fertig... *g*



## Yasemin (2. Januar 2002)

Also mit dem Sinn hinter dem Bild werdet ihr nicht viel anfangen können, gehört zu der Serie Roswell und den Charakteren, es geht mir einfach um die Technik (danke Keen für die Hilfe und den Anschub das zu posten ) also was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Hellknight (2. Januar 2002)

Hmm jo bin zwar nich so ein Roswell Type aber denke das Bild hat was es könnte, aber etwas mehr Struktur im Hintergrund haben.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Januar 2002)

Geällt mir, mehr kann ich garnicht sagen - veräst Du etwas über die verwendeten Techniken, die Du angewandt hast dann kann man etwas mehr dazu sagen...
( oder PSD mailen )

Webcutdirektor


----------



## sh0x (3. Januar 2002)

*blending modes*

hast mit den blending modes rumgespielt oder?
softlight, overlay und sowas...

Bild ist sehr kitschig und romantisch hehe..
ich kenn zwar roswell nicht, aber es scheint für das genre gut gelungen zu sein...


----------



## Hellknight (3. Januar 2002)

kl. Anmerk Roswell ist einfach nur ******* aber jeder muss eben wissen was er schaut


----------



## sh0x (3. Januar 2002)

*rofl*

edited by head:

bitte leb doch deinen rausch woanders aus =)


----------



## IceStorm (3. Januar 2002)

*also*

von der _technik_ her ist das bild wirklich gelungen, aber ich muss mich den andern anschliessen, ... naja , kommt ebenfalls daher das ich nich grad n roswell fan bin *gg*

aber des bild schaut echt gut aus


----------



## FilouX (3. Januar 2002)

Leute, es geht um das Bild und nicht um die Serie!!!
Also ich find ni schlecht, aber Du hättest die Transparenz der Rose etwas weniger machen können, damit der deep background besser zur Geltung kommt.  Und die Schrift bei der Frau hätte ich heller gemacht, um eine gewisse Dualität zwischen Mann und Frau zu unterstreichen. Ist meine Meinung, nur ein Vorschlag!

P.S.: Wäre vielleicht besser bei Fette Pixel untergebracht gewesen...


----------



## Chilli (3. Januar 2002)

jo sieht gut aus wirklich aber wie schon gesagt wurde hätte dir rose vielleicht etwas kräftiger sein können damit man noch den übergang in die gesichter ein wenig besser sieht aber ansonsten wirklich gut


----------



## Comander_Keen (3. Januar 2002)

@  sh0x 
solche sinnlosbeiträge kannst du dir sparen!

nun zum pic. bei längerem hinsehn würde ich denken, das ein wenig mehr kontrast rein könnte. der tüp ist z.b viel zu hell. Aber sonst gefällts mit auch...

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Azrael666 (3. Januar 2002)

Ich würde die Rose auch noch stärker machen so wie auch die beiden Personen( ist doch der von Akte-X *g* )...naja auch egal, ich schaue mir die Sendung ja ned an!

Greetz AZrael


----------



## Yasemin (3. Januar 2002)

Also erstmal möcht ich mich für die zahlreichen *sinnvollen* Beiträge bedanken die das Bild beurteilt haben und nicht die Serie, denn darum ging es wirklich nicht.
Ja ich gebs zu es ist kitschig, aber ich steh halt auf sowas, wahrscheinlich ein allgemeines Frauenproblem.
Und nein, das ist nicht David Duchovny (der Typ aus Akte X) sondern Brendan Fehr und ja, er sieht ihm ähnlich, aber das wars auch schon.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich mit euren Tips echt was anfangen und werd, wenn ich die file noch finde weiter dran bastlen.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (3. Januar 2002)

@sh0x: so unproduktiven Mist möchte ich nicht noch einmal von Dir sehen :-( 

@Yasemin: denke dieses Forum ist besser für unfertige Bilder geeignet: http://www.fettepixel.de/forumdisplay.php?forumid=78 

Aber ganz off-topic ist es natürlich in unserem Photoshop-Forum auch nicht


----------



## Homie25 (4. Januar 2002)

Ich finde die Farbwahl irgendwie langweilig da muss eindeutig mehr Struktur rein und ein bischen Pepp  lies dir mal die tutorials auf dieser Seite durch dann kannst vieleicht mit dem Bild auch ein bischen mehr anfangen.

Roswell ist*********************** asdfsdsdgfsfgfdgdfghdfhsghsfhsdfgsghsfg


----------



## Sovok (4. Januar 2002)

hey die dame wohnt in der nähe von stuttgart also rockt das pic gefälligst =)

ne ma im ernst

farblich is alles ganz stimmig
prob is nur, dass man aufn ersten blick erkennt, dass 3 fotos ineinander übergeblendet und die schrift mit einem weichen rand versehen wurde.

is zwar n sehr allgemeiner spruch jetzt, aber wenn man n bild ne weile betrachtet und immer mehr feinheiten und kleine besonderheiten entdeckt erhält man einen sehr viel positiveren eindruck.

fazit: für den anfang sicherlich gut aber es geht noch besser =)
mach weiter so stuggiman (edit: stuggifrau ups)


----------



## Kimble (4. Januar 2002)

jetzt wird der Webmaster aktiv  !

Ich kenn zwar Roswell nich, abe das Pic is nich schlecht!
Du musst die Überblendungen von Rose zu Mann/Frau etwas weicher machen!


----------

